
Free Software Foundation Asks Microsoft to Open Source Windows 7 - insulanian
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/24/windows_7_open_source/
======
mfgs
I'd imagine there's too much code overlap with Windows 10 for Microsoft to
want to do this.

------
dmitrygr
It will never happen, but one can dream :)

~~~
underthensun
Maybe 30 years from now haha

------
pgcj_poster
This is the best idea since the FSF bought Facebook. [1]

[1] [https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/free-software-
foundation...](https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/free-software-foundation-
announces-crowdfunding-campaign-to-buy-facebook)

